# Translucent room divider



## Andy in Germany (29 Jan 2020)

We have a minor logistical issue: we live in a small apartment with four kids. This isn't an issue of itself, but at the moment Beautiful Daughter is still sharing a room with us. This was supposed to change soon but with the job situation looking a bit static we need a solution until that joyous day.

Our living room is fairly big, so one solution to this is to make our living room into a bedsit. Of course this means we need to make a space for the bed that is relatively private. We've got a set of Ikea shelving units that can serve as the basis for a partition.

The problem is that the main window is the opposite end of the room from the door, therefore any divider needs to allow light through, and preferably be removable so we have light in the living room when there's no-one here.

Ideally, I'd like to make Shoji screens but that would take too long, and apparently a painted theatre flat isn't acceptable (even when I offered to paint it to look like fine stonework...) This means fabrics and other soft movable things, which to this cabinet maker are a bit of a mystery.

What we need is something:


Inexpensive.
Translucent but not see through.
Removable, as in something we can push aside or roll up or something.
Pleasant to look at from both sides.

At the moment I'm thinking in terms of a rail on the back of the shelf and some kind of light coloured material, possibly patterned. Dominant colours in the room are wine red, browns and creams.

Exact products will probably be different here unless they are from Ikea, but any ideas for kinds of fabric or hanging/rolling methods are welcome...


----------



## Andy_R (29 Jan 2020)

Some sort of lightweight linen?


----------



## Beebo (29 Jan 2020)

I had a friend who installed a slatted blind between his living room and dining room for this purpose. 
During the day he just pulled it up to the ceiling. It looked weird but it did the job.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2020)

I'd just have a long curtain rail with a curtain - either tabs or rings will work, but at least with tabs you don't need to worry about the tape at the top. Should be easy to make if either you or the missus can sew a straight seam, plus they'll be sized to fit the space. Sewing machine isn't essential, but it is way quicker LOL.

There are loads of lightweight / sheer fabrics available. If it needs to be girly, look for fabrics with beaded detail.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'd just have a long curtain rail with a curtain - either tabs or rings will work, but at least with tabs you don't need to worry about the tape at the top. Should be easy to make if either you or the missus can sew a straight seam, plus they'll be sized to fit the space. Sewing machine isn't essential, but it is way quicker LOL.
> 
> There are loads of lightweight / sheer fabrics available. If it needs to be girly, look for fabrics with beaded detail.



The plan is that I do this as a surprise while Beautiful Wife is in Japan, so it has to be something a carpenter can do...


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> The plan is that I do this as a surprise while Beautiful Wife is in Japan, so it has to be something a carpenter can do...



Well, you're already in the "measure several times and cut once" club, so you should be OK.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, you're already in the "measure several times and cut once" club, so you should be OK.



Yeah, but fabric _bends_, and have you tried nailing it down?


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yeah, but fabric _bends_, and have you tried nailing it down?



A decent sized table and cans of beans / tomatoes etc are your friend here if you haven't got any spring clamps to stop the fabric from wiggling. And yes, I've stretched and nailed artists canvas to wooden frames. 

P.S. Cats and fabric don't mix.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> A decent sized table and cans of beans / tomatoes etc are your friend here if you haven't got any spring clamps to stop the fabric from wiggling. And yes, I've stretched and nailed artists canvas to wooden frames.
> 
> P.S. Cats and fabric don't mix.


Staple Gun.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Staple Gun.





That doesn't do the table any good... More temporary measures of securing fabric during measuring and cutting are preferable.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> That doesn't do the table any good... More temporary measures of securing fabric during measuring and cutting are preferable.


I was thinking more as a means of attaching to the pole


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> I was thinking more as a means of attaching to the pole



Won't work if you want to be able to draw the curtain back...


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Won't work if you want to be able to draw the curtain back...


Why not down?


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why not down?



Cos Andy said he wanted to fit the rail to the back of a set of bookcases... If it's screwed in place, there is neither up nor down to be had.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cos Andy said he wanted to fit the rail to the back of a set of bookcases... If it's screwed in place, there is neither up nor down to be had.


Or as he said _"Removable, as in something we can push aside or *roll up* or something."_


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> I was thinking more as a means of attaching to the pole



Me too...



Reynard said:


> Won't work if you want to be able to draw the curtain back...



Ohhhhhh...


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Or as he said _"Removable, as in something we can push aside or *roll up* or something."_



If it's rolling up you want, that'll be a roman blind and not a curtain


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> If it's rolling up you want, that'll be a roman blind and not a curtain


It's Andy In Germany who wants it, not me!


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's Andy In Germany who wants it, not me!



I didn't mean literally!


----------



## Andy_R (3 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> I was thinking more as a means of attaching to the pole


The fabric or the cat?


----------

